# Videos > Instructional Videos >  DIY Survival Boat

## gcckoka

what do you think ? there will be a testing video as well

----------


## LowKey

Do you have a DIY survival paddle?

----------


## Gustafason

You have a charming dog! I subscribe to your channel. Of course, since I am such a freaking loser I had to come back in the dark of night and attempt to spam your site.  I'm not very good at it, nor am I very smart.  The one thing I am good at is demonstrating what a loser I am.

----------


## crashdive123

This should be fun.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> This should be fun.


The testing video or the link in Gustafason's post added at 3:34 AM?


Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Not as much fun as I thought.  Just another stupid spammer.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

You got to get up pretty early in the morning to fool Mr. Crashdive123.  3:34 Am evidently ain't early enough.....




Alan

----------


## Rick

He does get up a might earlier than me. But, then, I live way north of him. That probably accounts for it.

----------


## pattephip

You have a charming dog! I subscribe to your channel. An interesting video and a cool idea of a handmade boat.  This video does not show whether this boat can go down on the water? It looks impressive, but I'm not sure that this boat will float. Do you have a video of this boat floating? I love boats and everything connected with them. But I usually prefer safer vessels lol . I usually rent something on the weekend and pack some spam and go to the ocean. The best vacation you can imagine.

----------


## crashdive123

Wow - such a way with words these idiots have.

----------


## The United States of Nora

> what do you think ?


I think it's fun and creative, but I also think I'm never gonna need to use this information because I'd have brought an emergency raft and oars in my Vehicle Survival Kit lol. 🙃

----------


## Michael aka Mac

gcckoka, could you please link part 2 when it comes out, I am beyond curious if it is going to hold his weight. I know the paracord will hold, I am just curious if he made it wide enough, and if the tarp will hold together around the makeshift canoe, or if the tarp is  going to unravel while he is in it. 

Companies have been making origami kayaks and folding and collapsible kayaks for quite some time, but they snap, connect, or tie or lock into place and it is the way the tarp is secured to the frame that I am most curious about with his DIY boat.

I have seen something similar to this that did float but he had used the O rings in the tarp to secure it to parts of the frame to prevent the tarp from coming lose or unraveling.

Regardless if it floats or sinks,  cool idea, but if he ever gets it to float, I am thinking of its potential use. Talking about  massive floods that have marooned families on top of their home's roof, waiting for rescue. 


Ahh  Crap.  Just realized this was like watching a movie that ends on a cliff hanger that explains everything in the sequel, only there ends up being no sequel.  That is my way of saying I just realized that this is an old post that was given new life recently and now i will never know if that guy got his boat to float lol.

----------

